# charcoal/wood grills



## 007bond-jb (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm thinkin about buyin a new grill for grillin any ideas what the the best?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 5, 2007)

Mr. Bond,

If I had the space and money was no object ($849-$999) I would buy a Weber Ranch Kettle.

1.  It's huge...1,104 sq. in.
2.  Can use lump charcoal with wood
3.  Capacity to cook for many people
4.  Wow factor
5.  Be the first on your block to own one

Seriously though, that's the way I would go. If not, then a 22 1/2" Weber Kettle, One Touch Gold


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks BB I'll look into that one I found this one anybody know bout em.
http://www.tejassmokers.com/grill.htm
 Money is no object, But I don't want a trailer mounted deal  just one that will last forever in high humidity we have here & be super heavy duty


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 5, 2007)

The only thing I don't like about the Weber Ranch is the inability to adjust the   charcoal grate levels. The Tejas you can, it appears to be made out of steel which I assume in your humidity might cause some rusting concerns but that looks like a helluva grill and I've never heard anything bad about Tejas smokers when they are discussed on other boards.

I don't see any dampers on the bottom or sides with that grill, how do you control the temps...with the top vents????


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2007)

Look into a Primo Oval.  Not the size of either of the two mentioned but if I had $900 to throw at a charcoal grill, that's what I would get.    
http://www.primogrill.com/


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 5, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> The only thing I don't like about the Weber Ranch is the inability to adjust the   charcoal grate levels. The Tejas you can, it appears to be made out of steel which I assume in your humidity might cause some rusting concerns but that looks like a helluva grill and I've never heard anything bad about Tejas smokers when they are discussed on other boards.
> 
> I don't see any dampers on the bottom or sides with that grill, how do you control the temps...with the top vents????



I don't know.
The only thing I'm not to keen on is the cookin grate, Cast iron would be better


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 5, 2007)

True dat.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 5, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Mr. Bond,
> 
> If I had the space and money was no object ($849-$999) I would buy a Weber Ranch Kettle.
> 
> ...



Sorry............ but the wow factor??????....how's that?...WOW! you paid that much for that?

I like the WSM, but fail to see "wow" in the WRK


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 5, 2007)

Outside of total cooking space you can't beat a WSM as far as what you get for the money. Before I spent $800 - $900 dollars on anything I would probably buy 4 WSM's. I don't do a lot of grilling (steaks and burgers), I do more BBQen so the WSM works prefect for me. If you want something that gives you over 1000" of cook space and can grill or Q I like the Tucker, but it is $2999. It is a grill, vertical smoker (sorta), and off set all in one.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 5, 2007)

I went out shoppin & found this localy:
http://www.cajungrill.com/cajun_grill.htm
saw one wasn't too inmpressed with the coal grate weight capacity, I shoved down on it (its a linkage rod with an outside ajustment) in the store it seems week. at least it aint a screw type like some I seen which are even weeker, If I dump 20lbs of fuel in one it would have problems with ajustments. This looks like an OK grill butt it got 4 gauge steel cook grates, I want sumthin with like a cast iron area drain grate used on city streets. I dont care how heavy they are (see avitar) they need to last a few generations as well as the damm housing. Again I pose the question,
Any Ideas????????? or do I have to buld me a Rambo grill 8)


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 5, 2007)

wboggs said:
			
		

> I agree with Bruce, get the Weber Ranch Kettle; hands down.  Yea the grates aren't cast iron but they are replaceable without having to mortgage the house and the grill itself will last forever; especially in the environment you will use it in.
> 
> I think there's a WOW factor; those suckers are huge and the longest lasting grill you will buy.  A bargain at the selling price.



By trade I'm a UNION pipe fitter, I kin weld & have access to the materials needed to build a pit, I want factory grill with a superior proven desine. I dont CARE WHAT IT COST. I know a brick built in that would last butt I don't want a p!ss pour desine that woun't draft rite ect...


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 5, 2007)

You know you want a Santa Maria style grill!!!

http://www.smbbqoutfitters.com/


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 6, 2007)

How about the Gator Grill Chef, or Super Grill?
http://www.gatorpit.net/prod01.htm
http://www.gatorpit.net/Gator_Grill_Chef_4.jpg
http://www.gatorpit.net/Super_Gator_Grill_5.jpg


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 6, 2007)

wboggs said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the Weber localy Its a cute grill 8)  looks like it make a cool projectile during A HURRICANE  ... Thats the other factor, It needs to be heavy enough to take 100mph winds & NOT fly away. I'm not lookin for WOW If I was then this would be it:
http://www.abestkitchen.com/store/charc ... ckage.html
I need a 300lb unit, The ones I saw in town were ok, the best of the bunch by my standards was a New Braunfels rig not an offset type looked like these:
http://www.texaspitcrafters.com/detail.aspx?ID=14
http://www.texaspitcrafters.com/detail.aspx?ID=16 
Had cast iron grates & was 355lbs due to either 1/16 or 3/32 steel shell construction. (I didn't have a mike on me) Its only drawback was the screw type charcoal tray was already broken on the display. 
The Cajun grill looked easy to beef up the coal trays ajustment linkage. There is a foundry in the next town to Baton Rouge I could have them
forge me a set of cast iron grates for the grill.  I'm going out shoppin today
Thanks for the replies & yalls input.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's another one to look at.  Cast aluminum body.  They'll last forever.

http://www.pkgrills.com/


----------



## oompappy (Apr 6, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> My criteria for the new grill are:
> *1 cast iron grates
> 2 heavy guage steel 150lbs or better
> 3 at least 700 sq inch cookin area
> ...



That's almost a perfect match for a $120 Chargriller _without_ the side firebox. 
http://chargriller.com/
It's excellent for grillin' and you can buy alot of them for the $ your talkin'.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 6, 2007)

oompappy said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had no idea those Chargrillers were that cheap! Dang!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Thanks wdroller I'll give em a call


----------

